
Use Advertisements Strategically in Your WordPress Website Design - ajibanda
http://www.ajibanda.com/2012/07/use-advertisements-strategically-in.html#.UA-WdoukyTk.hackernews
======
mdhayes
I really hope this is meant to be an ironic submission.

